# What to get bored patient in hospital?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

My 30-something bro has a blood infection and is in the hospital for a while. He went into septic shock but fortunately is coming around, it was touch and go for a while. 

The problem now is that is he completely bored out of his skull, he is used to doing a heavy work load and long work day so he is climbing the walls. He has tv but sick of it. He is in Hamilton and I am about a 7 hr drive from there. We're heading down this weekend but in the meantime I was hoping to have something delivered to him quickly but have no clue what, or how to get it to him. Any suggestions? Keep in mind he's at Juravinski which is pretty much downtown Hamilton and I have no clue what stores or services are there.

Any help is very very much appreciated!!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Honestly? I'd buy an iPad and get a bunch of games. Or a small notebook-type computer. I'd go crazy in his shoes, too.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Head to the local library and get some books for him. Spy novels, thrillers, etc. I can make a few recommendations if you want!

*edit* I guess it's harder if you don't live in the area.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, both good ideas. I like the idea of an iPad. Do you think any stores locally (in Hamilton) will deliver today? Like Best Buy or ??? I may phone some local book stores and see if they will deliver.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I would second the suggestion of an iPad. With an internet connection, there will be tons of ways to keep occupied (assuming the hospital has WiFi).


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

While ipad is a fantastic idea you need to make sure he can connect to internet ;-)

Hospitals may not have it because:

1) they just don't
2) WIFI is claimed to have negative effect on human health so hospitals may follow no wifi policy like some schools do
3) it may disturb their own, critical communitaction connections

If they do however it will be the best gift ever.

Books are great as well, magazines (whatever he may like).

I would go nuts in such situation.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> Hospitals may not have it;


The Children's Hospital in Ottawa has WiFi. It's great; I was able to actually get work done when taking the kids there. The wait times are sometimes horrendous for non-emergency cases and the WiFi helps a lot.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

It would be great news for Addy's brother, I would still suggest checking before hand to make sure they have it.

And I hope your brother gets out of there soon, it can't be soon enough ;-)


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for now I quickly bought him a few paperbacks (The Litigation and Savages) and a few magazines and mind-teaser type puzzles. I'm checking into and iPad and wireless too but the gift shop at the hospital was able to take the book order and deliver right away so at least he has something for today.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Have lots of experience with being a patient and being bored out of my mind.My favorite things were wordseeker puzzle books ,larger size as sometimes you can be on medications ,having fever ,tired but not sleepy and doing word searches are just enough to keep you occupied.
My brother recently spent a month in hospital and he had to leave his room to use internet so before you put out the money for ipad I would call the hospital nurses station to ask if he is in area to use a ipad in his room.


----------

